# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Thẩm mỹ viện – bệnh viện thẩm mỹ jw uy tín – hàng đầu nước ta

## nguyenhanhsocial

Bạn khát khao sở hữu nhan sắc toàn diện nhưng chưa tìm được địa điểm thẩm mỹ uy tín và chất lượng. Những thông tin sau đây sẽ giúp bạn tìm ra địa chỉ Thẩm Mỹ Viện – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Chuẩn Chất Lượng tại TP.HCM nhiều người tin dùng.Không phải ở bất kì địa điểm bệnh viện thẩm mỹ nào cũng nhìn nhận, lắng nghe và thấu hiểu đúng giá trị của giải phẫu thẩm mỹ.Nhìn nhận đúng giá trị của thẩm mỹXưa nay, rất nhiều người vẫn gắn ánh mắt không mấy cảm tình cho những người trải qua phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ. Có người còn cho rằng “xấu tự nhiên còn hơn đẹp nhân tạo”, vì sao phải bỏ ra hàng trăm triệu hay thậm chí cả tỉ đồng để đầu tư cho vẻ bề ngoài. Thực chất, các quan điểm đề ra không nằm ở chỗ đúng hay sai, vấn đề nằm ở chỗ tác động giải phẫu thẩm mỹ tác động như thế nào đến cuộc sống, niềm tin và hạnh phúc của mỗi người.Anh Vũ Đình Thục – một thầy giáo quê ở Nam Định chia sẻ: “Từ khi lớn lên tôi đã nhận thức được sự khác biệt của bản thân. Khi mà những người xung quanh đều mang 1 dáng vẻ toàn diện, khi đó tôi là người có nhược điểm nặng vùng hàm mặt. Dù đã cố gắng động viên bản thân vượt qua mặc cảm, nhưng chỉ yếu điểm hình thức, tôi chẳng thể ổn định việc làm. Việc chẳng thể vượt qua suy nghĩ, sự tự ti của bản thân để có cuộc sống hạnh phúc, đó là một khoảng thời gian tồi tệ”.Đến năm 2016 – thầy giáo Vũ Đình Thục tham dự chương trình “Chia nụ cười – Sẻ cảm thông” lần thứ I, đơn vị tổ chức bởi Bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc. Sau nhiều khâu xét duyệt, phần vì hoàn cảnh khó khăn, phần vì khả năng chuyển biến sau giải phẫu có tỉ lệ thành công rất cao, BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Giám đốc bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc đã quyết định phẫu thuật miễn chi phí cho Thục.TS.BS Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung nhận định: “Đây là một ca giải phẫu khó, tỉ lệ chênh lệch hàm của Thục quá lớn, bác sĩ thẩm mỹ phải tiến hành cắt trượt cùng lúc hàm trên và hàm dưới để làm khít khớp cắn. Giải phẫu kéo dài trong 4 giờ đồng hồ”.Gương mặt trước và sau khi phẫu thuật của anh Vũ Đình ThụcChỉ sau một lần giải phẫu, hình dạng gương mặt của thầy giáo trẻ chuyển biến rõ ràng, không còn tình trạng hàm móm, việc ăn uống và phát âm của anh cũng trở nên chuẩn xác. Từ đây, cuộc sống Thục chuyển sang trang mới.“Sau phẫu thuật tôi đã có 1 công việc ổn định, một người vợ xinh đẹp và ổn định cuộc sống. Những ngày trôi qua ở hiện tại làm tôi thấy mình may mắn, được sống yêu đời và đúng nghĩa. Không biết nói lời nào hơn cảm ơn tới bác sĩ và cuộc giải phẫu đã đổi thay không chỉ bản thân tôi, mà thay đổi cả quãng thời gian tươi đẹp trong tương lai”.Thẩm Mỹ Viện Uy Tín – Bệnh Viện Hàn Quốc JW tại Sài Gòn– Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn Quốc TP.HCM đồng hành, kiến tạo nét đẹp ViệtThẩm Mỹ Viện – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn Quốc ở TP.HCM là đơn vị hoạt động nhượng quyền trực tiếp từ Bệnh viện Thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc Jeong Won tại Thủ đô Seoul – Hàn Quốc. JW Việt Nam luôn tiên phong trong các hoạt động thẩm mỹ, bảo đảm uy tín, chất lượng trong từng dịch vụ.Bác sỹ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Giám đốc Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Chuẩn Chất LượngTại JW, sự khác biệt được trình bày thông qua các quy chuẩn khe khắt sau:+ Hệ thống trang thiết bị tầm cỡ Quốc tế, máy móc và nguyên liệu thẩm mỹ chủ yếu được nhập khẩu từ Mỹ và Hàn Quốc.Hệ thống cơ sở vật chất tại Thẩm Mỹ Viện – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ Hàn Quốc JW ở TP.HCM đạt tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế+Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Chuẩn Chất Lượng đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao số 1 tại Việt Nam.+ Đội ngũ bác sĩ chuyên khoa nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, tập huấn nghiệp vụ thường xuyên tại nước ngoài.+ Thẩm Mỹ Viện – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Chuẩn Hàn tại Sài Gòn sở hữu các chuyên khoa thẩm mỹ riêng biệt: Chuyên khoa thẩm mỹ mắt, Chuyên khoa thẩm mỹ mũi, Chuyên khoa phẫu thuật hàm mặt, Nha khoa, Trung tâm chăm sóc da,...Vẻ đẹp toàn diện, nhằm đổi thay chất lượng cuộc sống cho khách hàng là sứ mệnh thiêng liêng mà JW hướng đến. Theo đó, Bệnh viện hỗ trợ các dịch vụ:+ Thẩm mỹ mắt: Công nghệ Midface trẻ hóa vùng mắt, Treo chân mày không giải phẫu, Tạo mí mắt, Căng da mặt…+ Nâng ngực, nâng mông, hút mỡ bụng… tất cả được tiến hành bằng công nghệ nội soi thế hệ mới, túi ngực sáng ý, kết hợp máy mô phỏng 3D tái hiện hình ảnh trước và sau khi nâng ngực.+ Thẩm mỹ toàn diện gương mặt: Sử dụng máy cắt gọt xương chuyên dụng Hi speed Aesculap du nhập, không đau đớn, đường cắt gọt nhanh chóng, mịn màng.Bên cạnh đó JW còn có các dịch vụ “đặc nhiệm” chuyên biệt về lĩnh vực nha khoa và chăm nom da cho khách hàng. Với sự hỗ trợ trực tiếp từ các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc, trong đó, có BS Man Koon Suh – Giám đốc Hội JW tại Hàn Quốc – cha đẻ của công nghệ nâng mũi cấu trúc S Line Hàn Quốc. Cùng với Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Hong Lim Choi – Chủ tịch Hiệp hội Thẩm mỹ mắt Hàn Quốc – người khai sáng giải pháp trẻ hóa vùng mắt Midface.Tiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung bắt tay chào đón BS Man Koon Suh – Giám đốc JW tại Hàn Quốc trong một sự kiện hồi tháng 3 tại JW Việt NamTiến sĩ.Bác sĩ Hong Lim Choi trong 1 lần làm việc cùng các bác sĩ chuyên khoa tại Thẩm Mỹ Viện – Bệnh Viện JW Hàn Quốc tại Sài GònKhi bạn có ý định đổi thay bản thân, JW sẵn sàng lắng nghe, san sớt cùng bạn tìm ra cách giải quyết an toàn, hiệu quả.Hãy liên hệ với bệnh viện JW để được tư vấn cụ thể.Nguồn: <!--td border: 1px solid #ccc;br mso-data-placement:same-cell;-->https://jwhanquoctphcm.blogspot.kr/2...-jw-chuan.html

----------

